# ISO Information on Pepper Corns



## Ross101 (Jan 29, 2008)

The pepper corns I’ve been getting from the supermarket have very little flavor.  Can anyone recommend a brand of black pepper that’s like that rich pepper flavor you get in a good restaurant?


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2008)

Absolutely buy your peppercorns from *Penzey's*.  They have retail stores and a website.

Their peppercorns will make your head turn around like Linda Blair on the Excorcist.  In a good way.


----------



## Ross101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that must be some really great pepper, thanks.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 29, 2008)

For a couple years, I've used a Tellichery Pepper blend that's available from Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  Mostly Black, with some white, green, and red peppercorns as well.  VERY good and aromatic.  I'm currently using Cains bulk Black Peppercorns, but that's only because I can't justify the cost of driving 20+ miles, one-way, just for an $8US bottle of peppercorns.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 3, 2008)

Penzey has the best pepper I have ever found on line and some local stores try them


----------



## merstar (Feb 4, 2008)

Penzey's Sarawak and Tellicherry Extra Bold are both excellent!
Penzeys Spices Whole Black Peppercorns


----------

